# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Και καπως ετσι ξεκινησαν ΟΛΑ...

## Venox

Και καπως ετσι ξεκινησαν ΟΛΑ...

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8080

----------

